# End with a Right Side Row



## cottonspinner (Aug 15, 2011)

Does "ending with a Right Side Row" mean that the right side row is the last row to be worked, or does it mean the next row to be worked is a Right Side row?

Also, is ending ON a Right Side Row mean the same thing?


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

This terminology used to confuse me all the time.

Now I just remember:
"End on (or with)" simply means that is the last row you work!!


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

yes. I agree with that.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes - that is what it/they both mean


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

]Does "ending with a Right Side Row" mean that the right side row is the last row to be worked

(((((((((((( Yes. When you then turn the needles or WIP, what do you get? )))))))))

, or does it mean the next row to be worked is a Right Side row?

(((((((((( You just stop working on the right side, turn and do the next set of instructions.

In the round work is always right side facing, as a rule, but some folks inadvently pop the wrong side out. )))))))))

Also, is ending ON a Right Side Row mean the same thing?

((((((((( Same thing; With and On = synonymous in this case.

Good luck!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~~[/quote]


----------

